# Thread about easing loneliness



## Jazzey (Jan 1, 2009)

:lol:  I read this article a few times, desperately trying to figure out why the title was "ea*t*ing your way...."

I think my subconscious is affecting my readings now!   Too much talk about poutines and chocolate?


----------



## Daniel (Jan 1, 2009)

:funny:



> "ea*t*ing your way...."



Going out to restaurants can be a social activity


----------



## Jazzey (Jan 1, 2009)

> Going out to restaurants can be a social activity



Yes it can be...but that may be part of the reason why I read the title in the way in which I did... :blush:


----------



## Daniel (Jan 1, 2009)

I think the soup party link was also a factor


----------



## Jazzey (Jan 1, 2009)

...I think so....  So I'll blame it on the poster! 

Disclaimers come in handy


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jan 1, 2009)

Actually, I read the title the same way at first...


----------



## Jazzey (Jan 1, 2009)

...good, I don't feel as *lonely* .  Although you do have a bug to blame.


----------



## Daniel (Jan 1, 2009)

> ...good, I don't feel as lonely (get it?).



:lol:


----------



## Jazzey (Jan 1, 2009)

..oops..I need to edit a little faster next time!  :lol:


----------



## Daniel (Jan 1, 2009)

Jazzey said:


> ..oops..I need to edit a little faster next time!  :lol:



Yes, it's very unprofessional


----------



## Jazzey (Jan 1, 2009)




----------

